
Removing support for Emacs unexec from Glibc - ajdlinux
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/673724/5b52c6ab2a339515/
======
qewrffewqwfqew
First I've heard of unexec() -- while it sounds like a good thing to be rid
of, I'd be quite interested to read about its design and perhaps past
implementation challenges. Anyone aware of a good tech article on it?

